# Printer prints only small pages



## Beaver1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Using Canon Pixma iP4200 with G4 Powerbook running Mac OS10.4.9. It only prints out pages about 8 cm wide. Print setting is for A4 pages (about 20 cm wide). I have checked Wrap to Page. I previously used this printer with an iMac desktop running Mac OS 10.2.8 and it worked fine.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't know what Wrap to Page is. Is it the same as Fit to Page? If not, try Fit to Page.
If you still do this with OSX, toss out the preferences for the printer, and try again. 

Used to, my Epson 740i would act up sometimes, and I could unplug the USB cable from the printer, reboot the computer, plug USB back in, and all was fine again.
Good luck!


----------



## Beaver1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Tried unplugging the USB cable but it made no difference. Also I've downloaded and reinstalled the printer driver.
Can't find how to trash the printer preferences. One problem seems to be that the Utility button in the Printer Set-up Utility window is permanently inactive.
But thanks anyway.


----------

